# Alien Nostromo Refinery build



## JeffBond (Dec 9, 2013)

I spent about four months working on this--the Nostromo is a Micromachine but the platform and towers were scratchbuilt and detailed with tons of armor, spacecraft and railroad kit parts. It's 21" long.


----------



## TIEbomber1967 (May 21, 2012)

WOW, that's amazing!
You did a fantastic job on that. I hope you're displaying that proudly where lots of people can see and enjoy it. Well done!


----------



## daytime dave (Jan 14, 2017)

Those four months were time well spent. That is great work. I really like nice scratchbuilt work. I too hope many folks get to see it. Well done


----------



## arbit (Dec 20, 2018)

Truly amazing detailed scratch work.
It would be interesting if you show us the line art reference you used.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Just.... WOW!! ?


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Very nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JeffBond (Dec 9, 2013)

All the research I used was photographic, from screen grabs to a great deal of photos of the miniature's construction online--I only heard after I finished that supposedly the refinery is included in the Alien blueprints book so I'll be interested in seeing that--I would have LOVED to have had blueprints to work off of. One thing I suspected and that Martin Bower's book confirms is that the miniature changed from shot to shot--the towers were all moveable and Ridley Scott had the model builders turn them or reposition them between shots to get the look he wanted. I also noticed those two little tanks mounted at the right rear of the ship are not present in all the full rear views of the ship. That and the fact that many photos of the miniature show the original, abandoned "cathedral" look rather than the chunky, more industrial final look of the model made digging through the research extra challenging. Because of the changes from shot to shot it's basically impossible to make a fully screen accurate reproduction but I tried to include all the major details and structures I could make out.


----------



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

holy smokes. that's impressive!


----------



## Kolarson (Oct 2, 2018)

Fantastic job!


----------



## JeffBond (Dec 9, 2013)

This won first prize for Science Fiction at ValleyCon in Pasadena on Sunday--there was also a terrific, 3-foot-plus scratchbuilt Rogue One Hammerhead that took Best of Show...


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Congratulations on the award!


----------

